# LGB 69232 American Tender with Sound - Instructions?



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone happen to have a copy of or a link to the instructions for an LGB 69232 American Tender with Sound? This is the tender for adding sound to an LGB 2-4-0 that came without sound.

I cannot find a copy although I know I have them somewhere - and my usual sources on-line do not show them either.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

http://tinyurl.com/dx6fzk2


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Posted By rwbrashear on 28 Mar 2012 08:21 PM 
http://tinyurl.com/dx6fzk2 


Thanks Bob,

 That's just what I needed. I had forgotten that website.

Jerry


----------

